# Looking for a Bike Rack



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find a bike rack that would fit on the back of my Dodge Durango and hold up to three bikes? I tried Decathalon and a bike shop, but no luck so far. We've found some cool bike paths for the whole family, but loading and unloading the bikes in the car has been a deterrent. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

there is a bike shop on sz road close to harley davidson showroom.. i forgot the store name...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If Wolfi's doesn't have it http://www.wbs.ae/ they will know where you can get one. I think there is another bike shop on SZR further down but I don't know the name, but this should also help http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bike+shops+dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

I will be looking for bike paths soon, where did you find them?

Thanks!


----------



## sezley (Oct 22, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be looking for bike paths soon, where did you find them?
> 
> Thanks!


Have tried Go Sports.


----------

